# Doradon acclimation system



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Bought one of these for acclimating fish/inverts.

Surprising how well it works. Probably the best and simplest acclimation setup out there.
You basically wrap and secure the bag you bought the fish onto the bag holder and the dripping cup drips water from the reservoir into the bag. No spillage. You can adjust the drip rate.


----------

